# Libby



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

My Libby turned 11 today. She is doing well, hasn't had any reoccurrence of the growth we had removed a year ago. She definitely has slowed down some though, and has lost I think several pounds, maybe a little muscle mass in her hind quarters. She is still eating well, though, I think some of the weight loss might be from trying to keep up with Tugg. I'm giving her a little more food to eat, of course she likes that. She sleeps more now, but then, so do I. We are aging together I guess. I am a little freaked out, I lost her sister Tess a little over a month after her 11th birthday, she too was perfectly healthy on her 11th birthday, but then died from hemangio. I am so superstitious I won't probably breathe until we get Libby beyond that point. Tugg has the next birthday, he is still a baby and turns 1 on December 12. Then my sweet Raider turns 8 on December 26. He too is slowing down some, he knows he can't keep up with Tugg anymore so doesn't even try. Love all three of my doggies so much.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Happy B-day Libby! I so know that feeling of watching a senior age. I adopted an 11yr old this past Spring, he's now almost totally deaf and is sleeping more. I'm scared to see him so sound asleep when I come home while the other 2 goldens are creating a ruckus--this boy is my heart and I have to remind myself to live in the moment with him as opposed to worrying about what may be lurking around the corner.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy belated 11th to Libby! I can empathize with your feeling the way you do about her 11th birthday coming up, thinking about Tess' diagnosis just one month after her 11th and wanting that one month period after to pass. I hope Libby has a great and healthy year and eases that worry right out of your mind! Your description of Tugg tiring you all out makes me laugh!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Happy Birthday*

arty2::drummer: Happy Birthday Girl :jamming::banana:


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

*Happy Birthday*

:banana::jamming:Happy Birthday Girl :You_Rock_:headbang2


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, sweet Libby!!
Your Mom loves you big time!
Have a great time!!
I know what you mean about worrying when they get older, but don't let your concern waste one single minute enjoying her!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy Birthday Miss Liberty Belle! She is 11 going on 3....


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy belated barkday, Libby! Be sure to let your mom know that you're feeling spunky to set her mind at ease.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday, sweet Libby girl! I wish you have many birthdays to celebrate with your loving family.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday one-day-late, Libby! 

It_ is_ hard to watch the changes as they age, but I have found there is also something so moving about about a dog going into her later years. I hope that doesn't sound odd. It is heartwrenching to contemplate a day without them, but I have found the bond gets stronger as you help them through new challenges that come with age. 

I do wish you both many more years together.


----------

